# L'amore incondizionato



## scrittore (20 Giugno 2012)

_La questione non è tanto quella di uscirne con meno cicatrici possibili, quanto quella di capire in che razza di casino sei entrato!_ –

B&B di Anna.
Aspetto che Anna mi dica qualcosa dopo averle raccontato tutto.
Invece lei vuole fare nuovamente l’amore……

Stanza da letto, sotto le coperte.
Guardo Anna che guarda il soffitto.
Il suo è un silenzio che dura solo pochi minuti.

<Ricapitoliamo. Stai cercando un nuovo cliente perché vuoi essere meno dipendente da Giulia. A questo punto si presenta Lorenzo, un tuo vecchio amico di infanzia che è socio di una delle più grandi aziende di comunicazione e che fa indagini statistiche per alcuni esponenti politici.
Decidi di provare a collaborare con Lorenzo e lui ti propone un contratto dove fornirai statistiche basandoti su un campione di soggetti diverso dalla media nazionale, per alterare i risultati in modo credibile.
Di contro accetti di far ricadere sulla tua azienda eventuali danni di immagine che la Arkham potrebbe subire qualora ci fosse qualcosa che dovesse far saltare questo piano.
A questo punto arriva Loretta, la poliziotta che, indagando sull’improvvisa popolarità di un politico, scopre che questi finanzia le statistiche falsate della Arkham. Le statistiche prodotte da te. A questo punto, per evitare conseguenze ben peggiori non hai alternative.
Collabori con la polizia ed accetti di subire il danno di immagine come da contratto.
Fin qui, tutto rientra in un rischio che in qualche modo avevi calcolato.>

“Già.”
_"Fai in modo di non trovarti mai a dipendere dagli squali, sciacalli o avvoltoi..."_


<Quello che non potevi immaginare è che tutta questa storia potesse diventare di interesse nazionale.
A tutto questo aggiungiamo l’indiscrezione di Loretta, la poliziotta, che ti accende il sospetto che  sia stato Lorenzo, una volta vista la tua società, ad avere l’idea di
fare esplodere tutto per metterti in una posizione ricattabile e farti un’ offerta alternativa che prevede l’assorbimento della tua società piuttosto di un mero rimborso delle spese per danni di immagine che però non risolleverebbe la tua azienda da una crisi di questa portata. >

“Esatto.
In pratica o divento un dipendente della Arkham e lavoro per Lorenzo oppure mi ritrovo col culo per terra.”

<Alternative? Recedere dal contratto?>
“Dovrei pagare delle penali troppo alte e non ho la liquidità necessaria per permettermelo.
Ho solo una alternativa. Fare il suo stesso gioco”.

<Cosa intendi dire?>

“Devo mettere anche lui in una posizione ricattabile e costringerlo ad assumersi direttamente tutte le colpe annullando di fatto gli accordi contrattuali.”

<Hai idea di come fare?>
“In effetti ho pensato a qualcosa. Ma per realizzare il mio piano mi occorre il tuo aiuto. Dovrai fare delle cose per me e non saranno cose semplici.
Anna, sei ancora disposta a fare qualunque cosa per me?”
_< Scemo. Io ti Amo. Sono disposta a qualsiasi cosa per te.>_
<Certamente.>
“Allora preparati, perché mi servirà tutta la tua bravura come avvocato per assistermi qualora ci fosse un processo …e tutto il tuo fascino per cercare di evitarlo. ”

<Cosa intendi dire ? >
“ Torna qui sotto le coperte…e lascia che ti spieghi in cosa consiste il mio piano. ”


----------

